# Midas Cichlid constantly laying eggs



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

I've got a female midas that has laid eggs twice in the past month, I'm glad that shes comfortable enough to do it, but kind of pissed off when in turn she cuts off half of my 75 gallon tank protecting them...... last time she beat the hell out of one of my plecos too...... should I just take out the piece of driftwood she keeps laying on or what? How do I stop these false pregnancies or should I even try?

thx
Mike


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i ended up eating them on some melba toast with some creme fraiche and capers



























jk, i put the entire piece of driftwood in my other tank and let the convicts eat the eggs


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> I've got a female midas that has laid eggs twice in the past month, I'm glad that shes comfortable enough to do it, but kind of pissed off when in turn she cuts off half of my 75 gallon tank protecting them...... last time she beat the hell out of one of my plecos too...... should I just take out the piece of driftwood she keeps laying on or what? How do I stop these false pregnancies or should I even try?
> 
> thx
> Mike


If you are the only male in the room, what are her options?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i gave her to someone that had a female of the same species


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

The Midas (Amphilophus citrinellus) are found in Central America, from southern Mexico, Nicaragua, Costa Rica and Honduras and also found in Florida (US). Note, none of the countries mentioned have legalized what you are attempting to do.
In fact Canada just recently reaffirmed the legality of such unions conditional to the subjects home country also legally recognizing such unions. Thereby shedding light on the legislative gap that has caused all this confusion. 
Please update yourself with these developments even as you contemplate advocating other contraventions such as the manner of disposal and termination of ill advised conceptions.
Check link: http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...sex-marriages-legal-and-valid/article2301691/


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

lol union

I'm pro choice, a womans body is her own damn business. I kind of felt like the dr Morgentaler of my fish tank.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> lol union
> 
> I'm pro choice, a womans body is her own damn business. I kind of felt like the dr Morgentaler of my fish tank.


Next, you will be saying you are actually advancing stem cell research. 
Claiming you are Dr Morgentaler and confessing to eating her eggs, you wrote"*i ended up eating them on some melba toast with some creme fraiche and capers." *
That you are pro choice is quite transparent and hardly justification for eating her eggs in the misguided belief you might morph into a mermaid. Your assumptions are both unscientific and unethical. 
Are you transcending or transgendering beyond the scope of the hobby?


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

i can feel her eggs hatching inside me. and i would be a merman, not a mermaid


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

vrb th hrb said:


> i can feel her eggs hatching inside me. and i would be a merman, not a mermaid


Your ability to surrogate suggest otherwise.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

well then maybe i'm a seahorse


----------

